# Can’t transfer files external drive freezing - mac



## Keano12 (Jan 15, 2022)

I have a hard drive from soundsonline of Opus. 992GB. I’m trying to transfer it to my SSD Samsung T5 2TB. Both are formatted to Mac Mac OS Extended – Journaled. I tried exFat too. Same result.

It keeps freezing. I’m so pissed. Doing this all day. I erased and formatted it and tried again and again. Thinking of bringing to a computer place seeing if they have luck. Any advice
Thanks


----------



## Zedcars (Jan 15, 2022)

Is the cable shielded? In some cases WiFi can interfere with the signal transfer through the cable. Get a good shielded cable replacement and try again. In the meantime temporarily disable your WiFi and see if that helps.

It may not be this, but it’s the issue I suffered with - same drive as you and also on a Mac.


----------



## Keano12 (Jan 15, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> Is the cable shielded? In some cases WiFi can interfere with the signal transfer through the cable. Get a good shielded cable replacement and try again. In the meantime temporarily disable your WiFi and see if that helps.
> 
> It may not be this, but it’s the issue I suffered with - same drive as you and also on a Mac.


Thanks for mentioning that. I’ll turn og the WiFi on iMac and let you know


----------



## kevinh (Jan 16, 2022)

Are you using a hub? I had a similar issue and turns out one of the drives was drawing too much power. Powering the hub using adaptor instead of bus power did the trick.


----------



## Wunderhorn (Jan 16, 2022)

Yes, you should definitely use a powered hub.
Also, for large amounts of data it helps to use programs like Superduper or Carbon Copy Cloner. They copy faster and more secure than just using MacOS


----------



## Keano12 (Jan 16, 2022)

No hub being used here.


----------



## Keano12 (Jan 16, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> Is the cable shielded? In some cases WiFi can interfere with the signal transfer through the cable. Get a good shielded cable replacement and try again. In the meantime temporarily disable your WiFi and see if that helps.
> 
> It may not be this, but it’s the issue I suffered with - same drive as you and also on a Mac.


This maybe working…. Stay tuned. WiFi turned off.


----------



## Keano12 (Jan 16, 2022)

Zedcars said:


> Is the cable shielded? In some cases WiFi can interfere with the signal transfer through the cable. Get a good shielded cable replacement and try again. In the meantime temporarily disable your WiFi and see if that helps.
> 
> It may not be this, but it’s the issue I suffered with - same drive as you and also on a Mac.


It seemed this worked thank you


----------

